# My new Orbea Opal



## Mario1999 (Sep 16, 2005)

Finally just got it last night. Have only had a chance to ride it with my cousin (in the dark) for 15 minutes. Awesome though! Anyway here are the specs:
54cm Orbea Opal in silver
Full Shimano Dura Ace
FSA Mega Exo K-Force Carbon cranks
Zues seatpost
ITM Visia stem (120)
ITM Visia bars (42)
2006 Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels
Selle Italia SLR titanium rail saddle in white (pain in the ass to find in white, but had to have it)
Michelin Pro Race 2 tires
Deda white foam tape
Arundel carbon cages (30g)

Enjoy


----------



## Rille76 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Mario1999,

I have a 2004 model Orbea Liege, but seriously thinking of getting a carbon fibre bike. I was latest at my dealer today for prices on the Orbea Opal, as I like the looks of it very much.

My question to you is, why did you choose to build it, instead of taking the bike (tdf) Orbea is offering?
As I am looking for the Campa Record group, I would like to know why you chose FSA cranks?

Thanks,
Rille


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Rille76 said:


> Hi Mario1999,
> 
> I have a 2004 model Orbea Liege, but seriously thinking of getting a carbon fibre bike. I was latest at my dealer today for prices on the Orbea Opal, as I like the looks of it very much.
> 
> ...


Other then the saddle- those are all parts that Orbea is now offering through their "made to order" program on their website. 

http://www.orbea-usa.com/


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

I am the night riding cousin......and since I was around for the planning and the build of the bike, I can answer some questions....

You can order the bike as seen from Orbea except for the cranks, saddle, bottle cages, and bar tape. Henry's bikes in Delaware swapped out the cranks and saddle for Mario as he wanted a SLR and the new K-Force FSA cranks. It came from Orbea with the SLK MegaExo FSA's. 

As for FSA cranks over the Dura Ace....he just wanted some more carbon. Also I believe the K-Force's are slightly lighter than the Dura Ace. They were close to the same price if I remember correctly.

It seems to be a rocket ship though...

Need to get out on it more, but the weather is kinda crappy around here and it seems like it could be that way for the next few days. He doesn't really want to make the first ride on the bike a rain ride.....

-Chuck


----------



## VeganCheesesteak (Oct 6, 2005)

That bike is so nice it gives me gas....


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

VeganCheesesteak said:


> That bike is so nice it gives me gas....


I guess it's a good thing that it is faster than your's......


----------



## Mario1999 (Sep 16, 2005)

Rille76 said:


> Hi Mario1999,
> 
> I have a 2004 model Orbea Liege, but seriously thinking of getting a carbon fibre bike. I was latest at my dealer today for prices on the Orbea Opal, as I like the looks of it very much.
> 
> ...


 Hey Rille. Yes like everyone posted, you can build up your bike the way you want from Orbea. I choose the FSA Mega Exo K-Force cranks because, like my cousin chuck posted, it was basically the same weight as the Dura Ace and only a little more expensive, plus I personally am really not a big fan of the look of the Dura Ace cranks. Plus its full carbon that looks real nice with the bike. Orbea is not offering the K-Force fsa's though, only the cheaper heavier SLK's, so I had to order them from FSA. Good luck with your new Opal.
-Mario


----------

